# Stringer replacement in 1989 Sportcraft 270



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a Sportcraft 270 with inboard that needs new stringers from what I have been told. What is the best way to verify they indeed need replaced.

If they do need replaced any recommendations for a reputable shop and an approximate cost.

I forgot to add I keep the boat in the Port Clinton area but can trailer the boat to any shop.

Thanks


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You should be able to drill them and see if the wood is soaked inside or dry. If the wood inside is wet then it's a sure bet they are rotted and need replaced. All the running gear needs to come out and stringers cut out and totally replaced from the transom to the bulkhead. If you are going to keep the boat and replace them I would make sure the new installation includes drain holes near the front by the bulkhead so any water outside the stringers will drain to the middle so the bilge pumps can remove it.
The trouble with the original design is the water just sits up front until you put her up for the water to move to the rear and run thru the holes at the rear to the pump thus soaking into the wood thru the poorly glassed stringers. Id check your exhaust holes thru the transom, I'll bet you a dozen doughnuts your leaking bad soaking the transom and leaking into the bilge from there. When they assemble all that they do not seal the hole (don't ask how I know) and the plywood transom panel gets soaked and also rots. That can be inspected by removing the flapper covers outside and looking at the hole. 

I've owned 2 Sports and they were both the same as well as all the other guys who've owned them. 

Cost..? I'm sure if you hit any of the dealers "Happy Days" for one in Freemont, they can give you a repair cost. That's probably where the boat originated from I'm guessing.


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks you for a very informative reply. I guess I need to figure out if I want another boat or to get this one fixed. It has the soft top which the top is like new, I paid $4500 from the estate of the original owner. The motor is the crusader with 305 hrs and is the 454. Its sits on a triaxle trailer All maintenance done at dealer each season. I'm guessing the repair is $5000 which is a guess. Is it worth fixing a boat this old or is it to my advantage to sell it to someone with the ability to fix it them self? I'm not sure what this boat would be worth in it present condition and what its worth with new stringers. The prices are all over the place and who know's what their actually selling for.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

for me ,its just to old to sink $5grand into, I,d sell it [and your gonna take a hit] and move on. learn from this one.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's one last thing for you to think about.., 
That boat is a "89" and that makes it 26 years old. Unless you have someone who's willing to insure it most company's want it surveyed if it's more then 25 years old before they will write it. I gave a pretty nice 82 away for free. The cost of repairs and survey was worth more then the boat. We used to call them "throw away boats" after 25 years. Absolute best boat on the lake tho.


----------



## ROEBOAT (Feb 1, 2008)

jbo said:


> Thanks you for a very informative reply. I guess I need to figure out if I want another boat or to get this one fixed. It has the soft top which the top is like new, I paid $4500 from the estate of the original owner. The motor is the crusader with 305 hrs and is the 454. Its sits on a triaxle trailer All maintenance done at dealer each season. I'm guessing the repair is $5000 which is a guess. Is it worth fixing a boat this old or is it to my advantage to sell it to someone with the ability to fix it them self? I'm not sure what this boat would be worth in it present condition and what its worth with new stringers. The prices are all over the place and who know's what their actually selling for.


h


----------



## ROEBOAT (Feb 1, 2008)

jbo said:


> Thanks you for a very informative reply. I guess I need to figure out if I want another boat or to get this one fixed. It has the soft top which the top is like new, I paid $4500 from the estate of the original owner. The motor is the crusader with 305 hrs and is the 454. Its sits on a triaxle trailer All maintenance done at dealer each season. I'm guessing the repair is $5000 which is a guess. Is it worth fixing a boat this old or is it to my advantage to sell it to someone with the ability to fix it them self? I'm not sure what this boat would be worth in it present condition and what its worth with new stringers. The prices are all over th


----------



## ROEBOAT (Feb 1, 2008)

did you fix your boat or are you parting it out? I am looking for some sportcraft parts. you can e mail me at [email protected] my name is dave


----------

